# Mumble 1.3.0 Update



## Chris2000SP (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello,

audio/mumble and audio/murmur has Updated! Finally.

I am so exited to post that here. I hope some one like it.

A German buddy has updated his wiki about this Program: wiki.natenom.de Mumble 1.3.0


Have Fun!


----------



## MYXOMOP (Jul 13, 2019)

I was never able to make mumble run on FBSD. I just tried to install the new version - it looks fancier but it is still unusable on my machine. I'd be happy to take another stab at it if I had some pointers on how to make the sound recording work... Chris2000SP : do you use it regularly? How did you setup the sound config?

Cheers


----------

